# Tub faucet handle only turns halfway



## henshaw21 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi. I have a tub faucet handle that only turns halfway: 3 o'clock is the off position and only turns counter clockwise 90 degrees to the 12 o'clock position, although hot is at 9 o'clock. Because it will only turn to 12 o'clock, the water is barely even lukewarm. I've taken the handle off to try and adjust the 'stop' position but am unclear on how to proceed. There is a small white plastic 'stop' on the left of the stem that is controlling the movement of the handle. 

Can someone guide on how to move the small white plastic stop so that the handle can proceed past 12 o'clock?

Have pictures but don't see where to post in this thread.

Thanks!


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

Do you know the make/model of the fixture? 

If you click on the "Post Reply" button, scroll down to Manage Attachments. This is the area that will let you attach pictures.


----------



## henshaw21 (Nov 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, I do not know the model of the fixture. I'm trying to fix this for a single mom in my neighborhood. I've posted the pictures. Thanks!


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

It's a Delta Monitor. I think the handle stops at 12 o'clock by design. You need to adjust the hot setting. Try taking off the cover plate so you can see the whole cartridge.

Is this a new issue?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't think the white stop comes out or moves. I think the metal bar on the stem comes off and them you push it back on in a different position to allow temp adjustment.
Don't make it too hot. The whole purpose of the stop is to prevent someone from accidentally turning the water up and scalding themselves or a child.


----------



## henshaw21 (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks. If the white limit stop doesn't move and I pull the brass bar off and re-position it, I think the situation worsens. Meaning, due to the white limit stop, the handle will only turn 90 degrees, at most, before it hits the stop (from 3 o'clock [off position] to 12 o'clock [full - on position]). If I move the brass bar the handle can only move less than 90 degrees. Thoughts?


----------



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

henshaw21 said:


> Thanks. If the white limit stop doesn't move and I pull the brass bar off and re-position it, I think the situation worsens. Meaning, due to the white limit stop, the handle will only turn 90 degrees, at most, before it hits the stop (from 3 o'clock [off position] to 12 o'clock [full - on position]). If I move the brass bar the handle can only move less than 90 degrees. Thoughts?


You need to expose the cartridge more. Take off the cover plate if it is not caulked. If it is then unscrew the collar in the middle. The white part with the stop in it pulls out and can be rotated to adjust the amount of hot water.


----------

